
Librarian: Get links to references and Bibtex for papers on arXiv - mgdo
https://fermatslibrary.com/librarian
======
jmnicholson
Kind of crazy that arXiv doesn't make this easier to do itself. We wrote a
piece on how a future arXiv might look which seems relevant:

The arXiv of the future will not look like the arXiv
[https://www.authorea.com/users/3/articles/173764-the-
arxiv-o...](https://www.authorea.com/users/3/articles/173764-the-arxiv-of-the-
future-will-not-look-like-the-arxiv)

------
alexeyza
Seems useful.

However, I tried on several arXiv papers, and on all of them when clicking on
references I get a "Sorry! We couldn't find the references for this paper.
This paper might have been posted recently. Try again later."

(on chrome 59.0.3071.115)

~~~
desku
I get this too. Haven't been able to get references to work for a single paper
yet.

------
jesuslop
Perhaps something can be done to collapse the buttons so they don't interfere
with reading in zoomed mode. Useful tool by the way.

------
mankash666
What's the point of referencing arXiv? They're supposed to be preprints or
non-peer reviewed papers. Other than for re-using some of the text/images, the
citations to arXiv papers won't/shouldn't be accepted by peer-review
committees.

~~~
tacomonstrous
At least in math, that is just untrue. It can be years from when the first
preprint comes out to when it's actually published. If everyone waited around
for the official publication, nothing would ever get published. Journals are
pretty pragmatic about it.

~~~
mankash666
That doesn't make sense. I can publish anything on arXiv, and then refrence
that in an academic journal, from what you're saying. That cannot and should
not be how proper peer review happens. The delay in publication of math
journals cannot be a reason to skip the proper peer review process!

~~~
evanb
The arXiv _is_ moderated. If there's something wacky the moderators tend to
ding it.

~~~
versteegen
Irrelevant since as I understand it moderators only weed out papers that don't
even have the appearance of on-topic research papers; that does nothing to
ensure preprints on arXiv are trustworthy.

------
BucketSort
Can read your browser history... no thanks.

------
versteegen
Chrome only (it's an extension) :(

